# Married joke



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

A man and a woman, who had never met before but were both married to other
people, found themselves assigned to the same sleeping compartment on an
overnight sleeper-train. Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over
sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in
the upper bunk and she in the lower.

At 1:00 am, the man leaned over and gently woke the woman saying,

"Excuse me, I'm sorry to bother you but could you reach into the cupboard
to get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold up here".

"I have a better idea," she replied. "Just for tonight, let's pretend that
we're married.

"WOW!!! .....that's a great idea!" he exclaimed.

"Good," she replied. "get your own f**king blanket!".

There was a stunned silence.

Then he farted.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

:lol: ROFL :lol:

Cut
Paste
Forward to friends.............. Sweet


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Just sent this round the office, bloody brilliant! :lol:


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

If it wasnt so true it wouldnt be funny.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

